
Facebook's Libra will not help the unbanked - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/07/03/facebooks-new-digital-currency-will-not-help-the-billions-of-people-currently-excluded-from-banks/
======
ptah
>they are simply unaware of the different benefits of a bank account, such as
overdraft facilities or credit schemes.

surely that's a good thing? to avoid people getting snared by high interest
debt

~~~
krageon
Credit schemes and overdraft facilities certainly aren't the main benefit of a
bank account either, they're more like very dark patterns that you take for
granted and turn off where you can.

------
seibelj
How about we let Libra get released and see what happens before making
assumptions about who it will help. Something like this is very unpredictable
and it will be great to see what comes of it.

~~~
cco
What has Facebook done to engender this level of trust with you? For myself,
and I dare say most people paying attention, Facebook has clearly demonstrated
they should not be allowed to become a central bank.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
The banking phrase "know your customer" suddenly takes on a very ominous ring.

